# Vimpire Scottish Midges?



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Have gone berserk on time off. I have booked a week off in a couple of weeks. Going to travel through the vampire midges area (l think they are there) west coast of Scotland and see where we end up getting to.

Spend the week trying not to scare myself silly on the Scottish roads while Andy madly snaps photos of the scenery and as a non driver yells stop stop ignoring the fact we have a 2 mile traffic que behind us on a narrow country road, him getting very narky when l wont stop <<< que for the sake of the mental picture not a reality!

Thinking of meandering upish along the west coast but can see it being another... errrmm trip
"ermmm which way you think"? 









Plan on wildcamping but will take the CC card and book with us if we want to empty poo pot and find nowhere or have a proper night or 2 and Brit Stops


----------



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

Good luck on your trip, 

We only managed to spend a couple of days in the western highlands, but saw enough to convince us that we need to plan a 2 week trip there as soon as possible,

if you get midges..they are only bugs and certainly cannot detract from the amazing scenery :lol: 

Mick


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

As long as there's a bit of a breeze the midges are not a problem
Most of the roads have been getting upgraded over the last few year
There are very few A roads left with passing places
Loads of places to see look up Sandwood Bay if you are heading for the far north, long walk but well worth it on a nice day


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Watch out for dusk. Worst time of day especially if your are near conifers and water. Enjoy

Dick


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

If you are looking for somewhere remote, try "Melon Udrigle" it has a campsite on the beach almost and very cheap. Also "Ord" on Sky is very nice


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Coo..Ta, Notes taken of places and will "map" them and see how many we can get to.

Am not sure how midges will go as neither Andy or l were ever mossie food, they used to eat Brian and totally ignore me even if l was the only food sauce! but midges may just be bloody minded.

Have found a map that looks interesting Midge Map

The Skin Soft sounds interesting but l am as likely to have a reaction and end up scratching chunks out of me Andy isnt sure if he wan ts to try it or not.

Dont think we will go to any islands saving some pennies for German trip and l dont think the ferries will be to cheap?

*Caro*


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Biglol said:


> If you are looking for somewhere remote, try "Melon Udrigle" it has a campsite on the beach almost and very cheap. Also "Ord" on Sky is very nice


Not tried the campsite, but the sunsets here are magical, or was it the sunrise many years ago lol

Sue

p.s. if there is a queue behind please pull in and let them pass, no knowing who is behind, doctor, parent trying to pick up child in time, someone trying to get to work etc, wont say we have all the time in the world, but many are not traveling these roads for pleasure.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Another thought Caro, foot passenger prices are much better, could try a day trip to one of the islands.
Best deterrent for midgies is an uncle with a foul smelling pipe, we were never bothered when he wa with us :lol: 

Sue


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

You will love Wester Ross, we did, scenery is magnificent. We wild camped everywhere including Skye but best night we have ever had was in tongue on a tiny patch of land half way across a bridge, loch one side sea the other and no one anywhere in sight. Get the weather fabulous place!! Take your boots and hike a bit.


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

Caro, take the Skye bridge to .....Skye, it's free, and it's beautiful, call in to Portree and enjoy, no midges if there is a breeze, no breeze and they are big and fierce, don't wash and they won't bite (someone told me)...
Norrie


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

A Bridge ohh that changes things.. so long as we have time in a week to get there and back but l would think we do  

Not surprised midges avoided the pipe uggs :? 

Pssst Sue l did say joke :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

West coast

Lots of wild camping

We just got back

Midges, non on our trip

But for anyone entering an area of new midges for which you have no immunity

Take an anthistamine tablet

One a day

Still get bitten but the reaction is controlled
Have a fantastic time Caro

Aldra


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Will take some with me tend to have a few lying around :lol:


----------



## kinell (Mar 9, 2013)

Avon Skin so Soft. The spray oil type. They hate it. There were rumours Avon had changed the formula so it was no longer so effective, but bought some recently and it still works a treat. you will not be bothered if you use that.


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*Midges and general biting nasties...*

My Dad was a very clever bloke and he had a theory about midges etc 
Dad and I never got bitten, Mum however was completely overrun with bites .........
Dad and I were in the habit of drinking rather a lot of Beer whereas Mum was Teetotal .............exept for a glass of cider in 1945 (thats another story !!)
So I always take a Brewers yeast type tablet if there is the possibility of midges etc and it really does work 
Our old black dog was tormented with midges so I used to mix a few drops of citronella oil with some sunflower oil and stroke it over his fur and that worked very well 
Before our kids discovered beer we used Mosquito coils from camping shops You light them and they smoulder and give off a smell which puts them off But I always throw the little stands that come with the coils and use an old metal plate or ashtray cos the ash is very hot 
All the best, have a good time 
Cath


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Off topic but used to give my dogs brewers yeast to deter fleas, so if taking a dog they could have them too. I never got fleas when taking them, not tried for the midgies though 
Sue


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I can see us trundling along Burning mossie coils chomping brewers yeast and antihistamine while smoking pipes with foulest baccy we can find covered with citronella oil and skin so soft while swigging cans of beer.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Now that is an attractive picture Caro

You know how to make us all jealous :lol: :lol: 

Have a great week

Don't worry over much

This is Scotland the midges will prob/ drown in the pouring rain :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Great thought Aldra or blown into England in gale force winds! :lol:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Just read another idea for the midgies, put a fabric softener sheet in your clothing, whilst wearing, supposedly the little blighters hate them, may become Caro's new fashion accessory. Would love to know if they work, can't try myself as most fragrances set off my asthma.

Sue


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry Sue likely to set off my skin allergy am getting some skin so soft mainly for Andy and me only at an extreme push for if we do get eaten but taking antih along in case sure someone on here will try that though?


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Don't worry about the midgies, just don't park in their space! 
keep clear of conifers & take the anti-histamines if you have to but don't let the little munchers put you off the trip!

It takes quite a lot of time to get anywhere on winding single-track roads and since you have limited time, you'd probably get the best of the scenery by taking the main roads north (maybe something like Stirling, Perth, Pitlochry, Inverness, Dingwell, Strathpeffer, Ullapool, Gairloch/Poolewe then to Skye. If thats too far north, the run straight from Inverness to Skye is very scenic) 
Wild camping should be easy and you might even have time to return south by Glencoe!

Whatever route, have a great time!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Wilmannie thats pretty much confirms what l suggested to Andy last night will hold off doing lower down till next time or we only have a few days :-D

*Caro*


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Wilmannie said:


> Don't worry about the midgies, just don't park in their space!
> keep clear of conifers & take the anti-histamines if you have to but don't let the little munchers put you off the trip!
> 
> It takes quite a lot of time to get anywhere on winding single-track roads and since you have limited time, you'd probably get the best of the scenery by taking the main roads north (maybe something like Stirling, Perth, Pitlochry, Inverness, Dingwell, Strathpeffer, Ullapool, Gairloch/Poolewe then to Skye. If thats too far north, the run straight from Inverness to Skye is very scenic)
> ...


Re midges space - presumably like most insects they breed near water. Do they occur on the uplands or only in the glens?

Geoff


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Uplands too I'm afraid! If its warm enough that is.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

The midges, the midges, I'm no gonnae kid ye's,
The midges is really the limit,
Wi teeth like pirhanas, they drive ye bananas,
If ye let them get under yer simmit!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

There has been a lot of support for the Avon products, but some dissenters.

However not many people have specified which product in the range.

I am assuming it is 'Avon so soft Expedition pump spray'

Is it readily available in pharmacies in Scotland? 

Is it available in 100ml bottles so that we can order it here in Poland and carry it in hand luggage?

Geoff


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Geoff it is Skin so Soft (spray on) l am told green writing on a pump bottle 
I have bought that one l see they now have all sorts but l kept it simple


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Caro

Start the antihistamines a couple of days before you go and whilst you are there

They definately help

Aldra


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> There has been a lot of support for the Avon products, but some dissenters.
> 
> However not many people have specified which product in the range.
> 
> ...


i have seen it for sale e :roll: :roll: ven in pubs,i find you have to put that much on so to drown the little sxxxs.only way it works.my opinion only,others swear by it.jim m


----------

